# Can Someone please advise and hold my hand as I attempt to port og triple og themes?



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm looking to port themes. I know the theme chooser wont work with our blur phones but I know we can get close, why no one has tried is beyond my understanding. Does anyone know of a good theme porter (no disrespect to uot kitchen but thats not what I'm talking about. I'm Talking about retrodroid, IKandee, androidian, black glass. I DONT JUST WANT PORTS, I NEED PORTS, and when you need something it means your an adult and you got responsibilities. anyways enough aqua teen, I'm looking for an up to date automatic theme porter because I am a lazy american. Honestly I will work very hard if someone will hold my hand through this. I have the ultimate themers handbook but most of the methods seem outdated and it says things like" no one taught me this part so I'm not gonna teach you." The little experience i have is with android utility and my favorite pastime is swapping anim folders, Icons, keyboards, the usual beginner stuff but I'm ready for the pros and Its either beg you guys or stand outside walmart with a sign that says will work for porting knowledge. Most auto porters are outdated, please any advice, knowledge, or even pics of fat chicks would help me more than words could describe. I run win 7 and ubuntu 10.04 btw. Thanks Homies.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! feeling the love! I'm going to cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Thanks guys! feeling the love! I'm going to cry myself to sleep now.


lmao sorry I have no idea what you iz talkin bout that's all gibberish to me or I'd try to help







at least you got a BUMP now


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol don't know any auto porters but I'm willing to help just send me the theme and what part you want me to theme and hook you up


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

sk8ingdroid said:


> Lol don't know any auto porters but I'm willing to help just send me the theme and what part you want me to theme and hook you up


I want to learn though. What I know is if I replace the icons in framework Res/ framework / drawable hdpi I can be some of the icons to keep while the rest just stay as they were before. As for xml's, I have no idea what needs to be done with them. The only program I can replace the icons with is 7 zip in window's and I run Ubuntu. Basically I'm a mess. I don't know how close or how far I am, I don't know if I'm using the right software, and I want to theme. Do you use the uot kitchen or do it old school? It seems like alot of the new books I have are outdated (I picked up some new ones today but still) I want to know what you guys know, not for status or donations, just so I can port the themes I love. Thanks guys and sorry for the novel.


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I want to learn though. What I know is if I replace the icons in framework Res/ framework / drawable hdpi I can be some of the icons to keep while the rest just stay as they were before. As for xml's, I have no idea what needs to be done with them. The only program I can replace the icons with is 7 zip in window's and I run Ubuntu. Basically I'm a mess. I don't know how close or how far I am, I don't know if I'm using the right software, and I want to theme. Do you use the uot kitchen or do it old school? It seems like alot of the new books I have are outdated (I picked up some new ones today but still) I want to know what you guys know, not for status or donations, just so I can port the themes I love. Thanks guys and sorry for the novel.


There is a script that I use ill put up a link once I find it it either ust unzips it or decompiled it and does everything else you need not sure if it'll work for Ubuntu but it works perfectly for windows


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

here it has a thing for linux http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=695701


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

also for the xmls it will say what it is and there will be a code its hex code the first two lettera re transparency and the othersa are the normal hexcode use this to get colors Hex Color Code Generator - Bookmark this Chart u need any help just ask


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh thats awesome, thank you for your help I will put it to good use, were lucky to have people like you man and i appreciate it greatly!


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Oh thats awesome, thank you for your help I will put it to good use, were lucky to have people like you man and i appreciate it greatly!


No problem love letting people what I know to Unleash their full capacity


----------

